# Specialized Rockhopper Sport



## Colonel Angus (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi friends, I dug my old Specialized Rockhopper Sport out of the shed and I've decided I'm gonna clean it up and get some exercise and adventure on it on it. It's really only in need of a tune up and some new tubes and tires. I used to ride it pretty hard back in the day. Until I broke my arm on it flying down a mountainside. I kinda lost my enthusiasm for it after that. But since then she's been stored and really looks to be in good shape.

Can anyone tell me how to read the serial #? It's G7131813. I bought the bike new. I believe between '88 and '91 and it went into storage shortly after. Can anyone help me date it or give me any more specific info on it?


----------



## dcav (Sep 2, 2012)

*Rockhopper Sport*



Colonel Angus said:


> Hi friends, I dug my old Specialized Rockhopper Sport out of the shed and I've decided I'm gonna clean it up and get some exercise and adventure on it on it. It's really only in need of a tune up and some new tubes and tires. I used to ride it pretty hard back in the day. Until I broke my arm on it flying down a mountainside. I kinda lost my enthusiasm for it after that. But since then she's been stored and really looks to be in good shape.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to read the serial #? It's G7131813. I bought the bike new. I believe between '88 and '91 and it went into storage shortly after. Can anyone help me date it or give me any more specific info on it?




It looks like it's a 1992 model.  The 92 came in 2 colours, red and purple.  I have the 1992 Specialized catalogue so if you have more questions about that model.


----------

